# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Maypearl does it again

## Kenn

Think I may have posted this on wrong board first time, but to all those chat room friends Maypearl had a serious fall a while back.She has broken her leg whilst still not fully recovered from the arm break..she sends her greetings to all her old acquaintances on Caithness  and for any that wish to send her their regards please pm or email me and I will forward them to her.This one is going to be a long stay in hospital 4/6months so any greetings will be much appreciated and she has no puter there so will be unable to contact us via this forum.Will keep any interested parties informed of her progress.

----------


## Kenn

Well folks our old friend Maypearl finally made it home.To all those who have forwarded their best wishes many thanks.Hopefully she will be joining us on Caithness chat before too long.

----------

